# meca 3x OHIO STATE FINALS



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

what: meca 3x state finals
when: Sunday Sept. 23rd 10am - 5pm
where: Columbus Motor speedway 1841 williams rd. Columbus OH
Who: any and everyone!


----------

